# You’re In The Minority



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 14, 2008)

What ski related opinion do you hold that you’re pretty sure would put you in the minority of most people in AZ?

Mine is I think bump skis are way over rated. If you’re not a competition mogul skier they are a waste of time and are an inferior tool everywhere else on the mountain besides moguls. I consider myself a competent mogul skier and don’t feel I would ski any better with them then without them. 

All that said, I’m talking out of my ass, cause I’ve never owned a pair, but that’s my minority opinion anyways.

Side note: Greg please don’t send one of your C.L.I.T.S. henchmen to rub me out cause I have a wife and kids.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> What ski related opinion do you hold that you’re pretty sure would put you in the minority of most people in AZ?
> 
> Mine is I think bump skis are way over rated. If you’re not a competition mogul skier they are a waste of time and are an inferior tool everywhere else on the mountain besides moguls. I consider myself a competent mogul skier and don’t feel I would ski any better with them then without them.
> 
> ...




i think you'd be in the majority with that opinion, not the minority.


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Mine is I think bump skis are way over rated. If you’re not a competition mogul skier they are a waste of time and are an inferior tool everywhere else on the mountain besides moguls. I consider myself a competent mogul skier and don’t feel I would ski any better with them then without them.
> 
> All that said, I’m talking out of my ass, cause I’ve never owned a pair, but that’s my minority opinion anyways.



I could easily state that I think Whiteface is just primarily icy groomers, but I've never been there so that would be ignorant, wouldn't it?

Cool thread idea though. I'll have to think of something.


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2008)

Here are a few:


Turn earning during lift serviced ski season is a waste of time.

I would take 10 runs of tracked out powder over 1 run of untracked.

Killington is a good ski area.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> I could easily state that I think Whiteface is just primarily icy groomers, but I've never been there so that would be ignorant, wouldn't it?
> 
> Cool thread idea though. I'll have to think of something.



See now why did you come with an iceface attack? It's my opinion, just cause you don't share it doesn't mean you should try to get my goat with your WF take.

I admitted my opinion was uninformed, but it is something I just believe. Speaking of goats I've never had sex with one, but in my uninformed opinion I don't think it would be that good.


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> See now why did you come with an iceface attack? It's my opinion, just cause you don't share it doesn't mean you should try to get my goat with your WF take.



I never used the term "iceface" and I was being facetious to make my point; I wasn't actually stating it.

BTW, why so defensive?


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's mine: A boot can never have too much forward (longitundinal) stiffness.  I like to know that I'm bending the tip of the ski as soon as I press forward and flexy squishy boots just don't respond that way.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Mine is I think bump skis are way over rated. If you’re not a competition mogul skier they are a waste of time and are an inferior tool everywhere else on the mountain besides moguls. I consider myself a competent mogul skier and don’t feel I would ski any better with them then without them.



I almost agree with you, but change it to the following: If you’re not a competition mogul skier *or are extremely focused on skiing moguls* they are a waste of time and are an inferior tool everywhere else on the mountain besides moguls.

They chatter at high speeds, I tune the edges to a 2° base and 0° side bevel, they sink into deep powder, and are thrown around in crud. BUT, I spend almost all my time skiing moguls, doing drills for mogul skiing, or in the park (which they do fine at.) Why would I use an all mountain ski if I'm not skiing the entire mountain?

Powder is overrated (although that may have something to do with the skis ;-))
Mount Snow is boring
POWDR's business plan last season made decent sense
Quivers and gear (other than boots) are overrated


----------



## mondeo (Nov 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I admitted my opinion was uninformed, but it is something I just believe. Speaking of goats I've never had sex with one, but in my uninformed opinion I don't think it would be that good.



I think you've already hinted at Marc's minority position.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> I never used the term "iceface" and I was being facetious to make my point; I wasn't actually stating it.
> 
> BTW, *why so defensive*?



I'm not, you're the one who couldn't just let me state my opinion without taking it personally, otherwise why would you come with "Whiteface is just primarily icy groomers." Coincidence? I think not.

There have been a few anti-WF posts this week and I have not said a thing in reply. Just letting the ignorant stay that way. Of course I probably won’t be able to keep that up forever.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 14, 2008)

skifastr said:


> Here's mine: A boot can never have too much forward (longitundinal) stiffness.  I like to know that I'm bending the tip of the ski as soon as I press forward and flexy squishy boots just don't respond that way.



You don't want your boot to fold up on you. I'm with that and I think most others would feel the same way.


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I'm not, you're the one who couldn't just let me state my opinion without taking it personally, otherwise why would you come with "Whiteface is just primarily icy groomers." Coincidence? I think not.



I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 14, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I almost agree with you, but change it to the following: If you’re not a competition mogul skier *or are extremely focused on skiing moguls* they are a waste of time and are an inferior tool everywhere else on the mountain besides moguls.
> 
> They chatter at high speeds, I tune the edges to a 2° base and 0° side bevel, they sink into deep powder, and are thrown around in crud. BUT,* I spend almost all my time skiing moguls, doing drills for mogul skiing, or in the park (which they do fine at.) Why would I use an all mountain ski if I'm not skiing the entire mountain?*
> 
> ...



Where you in the Sundown comp. video? I'd like to see you ski.


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Where you in the Sundown comp. video? I'd like to see you ski.



Plenty of mondeo here (in shorts):


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Plenty of mondeo here (in shorts):



BTW, in that video we had:

2 X 1080 Moguls
2 X Cabrawlers
1 X Twister
1 X Mad Trix Mogul
1 X Volkl Rebellion


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Plenty of mondeo here (in shorts):



Thanks.


----------



## Rossi Smash (Nov 14, 2008)

How 'bout this...

I still have fun skiing on STRAIGHT skis  :flame:

just like I always have  :smash:


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> How 'bout this...
> 
> I still have fun skiing on STRAIGHT skis  :flame:



Way to come full circle. So do those of us on bump skis...


----------



## 2knees (Nov 14, 2008)

Greg said:


>




still love watching powbmps in that vid.  funny first time i saw it, i was kinda pumped with that run down ego, but immediately following me is chris and i suddenly didnt feel so good about my form.  lol.


as far as the original question

I'll go with gear, outside of boots, being somewhat overrated.
I'd rather watch ski porn based on the east coast then the west coast cause this is where i ski


----------



## mondeo (Nov 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> BTW, in that video we had:
> 
> 2 X 1080 Moguls
> 2 X Cabrawlers
> ...



Bit of a tangent here...

Who other than powhunter had the 1080s?


----------



## trtaylor (Nov 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> still love watching powbmps in that vid.  funny first time i saw it, i was kinda pumped with that run down ego, but immediately following me is chris and i suddenly didnt feel so good about my form.  lol.
> 
> 
> as far as the original question
> ...


I'm not that skilled as a skier, but I've always thought your arms/hands/pole use is pretty darn good.


----------



## Rossi Smash (Nov 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Way to come full circle. So do those of us on bump skis...





If you mean MODERN bump skis....they're not so straight. Let's look at some numbers;

Rossi Smash  85-67-75
Rossi Freestyle  84-66-74
Olin IV   83-66-74
K2 244 MID  87-66-74
Head Yahoo 2   89-73-79
Hart Freestyle   85-66-75


Modern Bump skis

Head Supermoguls are  89-60-80, Cabrawlers are 92-66-82. Twisters are 98-66-85, Rossis are 101-66-91. The Hart F-17's are 103-66-89


Not so straight are they....


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> What ski related opinion do you hold that you’re pretty sure would put you in the minority of most people in AZ?
> 
> Mine is I think bump skis are way over rated. If you’re not a competition mogul skier they are a waste of time and are an inferior tool everywhere else on the mountain besides moguls. I consider myself a competent mogul skier and don’t feel I would ski any better with them then without them.
> 
> ...



I agree...and I've owned bump skis; rossi 4M, elan ultimate m, rossi 7MX, and skied on some of the new ones...rossi scratch mogul, salomon 1080, cabrawler...but when I was skiing bumps 99% of the time I liked them (back in the straight ski days)...but unless you're in the bumps at least 90% of your time they're almost useless.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I'm not, you're the one who couldn't just let me state my opinion without taking it personally, otherwise why would you come with "Whiteface is just primarily icy groomers." Coincidence? I think not.
> 
> There have been a few anti-WF posts this week and I have not said a thing in reply. Just letting the ignorant stay that way. Of course I probably won’t be able to keep that up forever.



you've shown some remarkable self restraint...give yourself a pat on the back:grin:


----------



## mondeo (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, we've successfully turned this into yet another thread about bump skis.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> What ski related opinion do you hold that you’re pretty sure would put you in the minority of most people in AZ?


High paying city jobs are over rated....


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 14, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Powder is overrated)



:-o :blink: BLASPHEMY!!!!!  



mondeo said:


> IQuivers and gear (other than boots) are overrated



not too surprising coming from someone who mainly skis bumps and thinks powder is overrated...I still can't understant that one... hell, even the bumps are worth skiing with a foot of fresh!


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 14, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Well, we've successfully turned this into yet another thread about bump skis.



freakin CLITS!  you guys all need a bumper sticker that says "I'd rather be ass noodling"  :lol:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 14, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> freakin CLITS!  you guys all need a bumper sticker that says "I'd rather be ass noodling"  :lol:



I did LOL when I read this one. Can you imagine the looks you'd get with a bumper sticker like that. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Mine is I think bump skis are way over rated. If you’re not a competition mogul skier they are a waste of time and are an inferior tool everywhere else on the mountain besides moguls. I consider myself a competent mogul skier and don’t feel I would ski any better with them then without them.



I agree to a point.  You don't need to be a competition bump skier to get something out of them though.  I have a pair because the majority of my skiing is at my home hill, where the only thing of real interest to do is ski the bumps.  When I ski there the bump skis are the skis I use.  They were also extremely cheap.  While they aren't the best tool for other jobs they are far from useless on the rest of the hill, they can actually be quite fun making big turns on the groomers.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I did LOL when I read this one. Can you imagine the looks you'd get with a bumper sticker like that. :lol::lol::lol:



you'd be a hit on fire island or p-town


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 14, 2008)

" You’re In The Minority" if 95% of your skiing happens mid week,


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 14, 2008)

You're definitely not in the minority for thinking that bump skis are overrated . . . The silent majority is definitely with you on that one.

Let's see, what opinions of mine would put me in the minority?

>> I'd usually rather hang out with snowboarders than skiers, but tele skiers over both . . .
>> I don't like helmets.  I think they give people a false sense of invincibility and they look dumb.
>> I like Park Kids, both snowboarders and skiers, and I know what a backside Rodeo looks like.
>> I can't fathom why people have significant others that don't ski (shared experience = key to happiness)
>> I think skiing in the rain sucks, regardless of whether you like the snow conditions or not.
>> Skiing out West is infinitely better than skiing in the East (and it's not even fair to compare)  
>> Slackcountry is way better than backcountry (probably in the majority on that one)
>> Powder skiing might be more fun with skinny skis than fat skis (still developing this theory)


----------



## rjc1976 (Nov 14, 2008)

OK, I'll probably get flamed for this one, but I'll throw it out there.  Snowboarding is more fun that skiing.  I say that as someone who has always enjoyed skiing and still has nothing against it.  That said, I think it's more fun to be on a board.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 14, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Bit of a tangent here...
> 
> Who other than powhunter had the 1080s?


That would be me.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 14, 2008)

Looking forward to the 'normal' work week beginning!


----------



## OppositeGeorge (Nov 14, 2008)

I adhere to the biggest heresy of heresies around here.  The one so abhorrent, so repugnant to orthodoxy that if AZ were Inquisition Europe they'd be forced to excommunicate you for even reading this post, while rewarding me with a tour of the dungeon followed by a burning at the stake.  Shield your eyes if you want to save your soul (you have been warned):

I prefer Mohawk to Sundown.

I beseech you all, pray for me.


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2008)

OppositeGeorge said:


> I adhere to the biggest heresy of heresies around here.  The one so abhorrent, so repugnant to orthodoxy that if AZ were Inquisition Europe they'd be forced to excommunicate you for even reading this post, while rewarding me with a tour of the dungeon followed by a burning at the stake.  Shield your eyes if you want to save your soul (you have been warned):
> 
> I prefer Mohawk to Sundown.
> 
> I beseech you all, pray for me.


Shhhh....


me, too.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 15, 2008)

OppositeGeorge said:


> I prefer Mohawk to Sundown.
> 
> I beseech you all, pray for me.



Enjoy your banning!;-):lol:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 15, 2008)

OppositeGeorge said:


> I adhere to the biggest heresy of heresies around here.  The one so abhorrent, so repugnant to orthodoxy that if AZ were Inquisition Europe they'd be forced to excommunicate you for even reading this post, while rewarding me with a tour of the dungeon followed by a burning at the stake.  Shield your eyes if you want to save your soul (you have been warned):
> 
> I prefer Mohawk to Sundown.
> 
> I beseech you all, pray for me.





severine said:


> Shhhh....
> 
> 
> me, too.



I ought to ban you both! :smash:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> What ski related opinion do you hold that you’re pretty sure would put you in the minority of most people in AZ?




I'll take the road less traveled, a minor area, almost every single time on a Big Powder Day.  There are exceptions, but for example

I'd rather ski Shawnee Peak or Mt. Abram on a big powder day than Sunday River.  

I'd rather ski Black on a big powder day than Wildcat or Attitash

I'd rather ski Mount Ellen on a big powder day than Lincoln or MRG. 

....but

as mentioned, there are exceptions.  I'll take Mansfield over anything in the east on a powder day


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> You're definitely not in the minority for thinking that bump skis are overrated . . . The silent majority is definitely with you on that one.
> 
> Let's see, what opinions of mine would put me in the minority?
> 
> ...



fair opinions all

don't care for this one though...



mattchuck2 said:


> .
> >> I'd usually rather hang out with snowboarders than skiers, but tele skiers over both . . .



...just me.  The hobby doesn't make the man, the man has a hobby


----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2008)

Let's see

1 - A 1 ski quiver is better than a multi ski quiver for most folks

2 - GSS should have AZ moderator status


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 15, 2008)

I enjoy skiing in the rain..

I can ski backwards in choppy crud on raceskis while drinking a beer and not lose a drop of beer after being bitten by a snowsnake..

I'm excited about Xanadu

I don't like carpooling..unless Milli Vanilla is on the radio and your buddy has a camara..

I never boot up in the lodge.

I like to carry pocket meat and crackers and steeze in my jacket..powerbars are for wankers..


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Let's see
> 
> 1 - A 1 ski quiver is better than a multi ski quiver for most folks
> 
> 2 - GSS should have AZ moderator status


I completely agree with point 1 about _most folks_... a one ski quiver is all the average skier needs. I think most skiers with big quivers would agree. The average skier doesn't ski in enough varied conditions to merit specialized skis.

GSS an AZ mod though? :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 15, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> >> Slackcountry is way better than backcountry (probably in the majority on that one)


My number of earned turn days between December through March can certainly a test to agreement with this point. But April and May days on the rock pile are hard to beat by any lift serviced including slackcountry when the snow is good.


----------



## danny p (Nov 15, 2008)

I snowboard and I primarily ride at killington, between those two I'd say I'm in the minority here...which is fine by me.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 15, 2008)

Intact ACL's are overrated
I don't like skiing the I-70 resorts in Colorado.  Monarch is my favorite ski area in the state.
Other than closing too early, I'm happy with the new Killington ownership
In the east, spring skiing is vastly superior to midwinter skiing
I boot up in the condo and drive to the hill in ski boots
I do not go down a size in ski boots.  I use custom injected liners to take up the volume and have space in the toe box.
I think an early 1980's turn looks more elegant than a 2008 turn.  I submit an Ingmar Stenmark clip as my supporting evidence.  

.
I don't 'get' terrain parks.  I think they were invented by flat, boring mountains that have no interesting terrain.  The entire mountain is my terrain park.  
I prefer to ski advanced intermediate terrain on an eastern powder day so I don't touch bottom


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 15, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> What ski related opinion do you hold that you’re pretty sure would put you in the minority of most people in AZ?



Here's my 3:

I truly believe Whiteface is the best in the east ( cool vibe, and they've held the Olympics there--nuff said)


I like skiing groomers

I don't wear a helmet


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'd rather watch ski porn based on the east coast then the west coast cause this is where i ski



Ahh!!! Great one. With you on that.



OppositeGeorge said:


> I prefer Mohawk to Sundown.
> 
> I beseech you all, pray for me.



You're beyond any help that prayers could provide. Just wait until the Sundown expansion in a few years...


----------



## abc (Nov 15, 2008)

I got a few. And I'm 90% sure I'm in the 10% minority.

1) I like Strattton more than Okemo
2) x-c skiing is more enjoyable than downhill skiing. 
3) I will pay double to ski Easter weekend than half price for New Year's weekend (in reality, it cost twice as much to ski New Year weekend and half price for Easter)


----------



## bvibert (Nov 15, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'd rather watch ski porn based on the east coast then the west coast cause this is where i ski





Greg said:


> Ahh!!! Great one. With you on that.



Same here.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 15, 2008)

Way too much emphasis on gear.


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 15, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Way too much emphasis on gear.



So what would yours be???


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 15, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> So what would yours be???



I'm not following. That is mine. Less about what you use and more about what you do.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 15, 2008)

April is my favorite ski month is New England.

I would choose Mt. Washington over any other mountain in New England.

Fritschi Freerides are actually really tough bindings.

Sugarbush is really over rated.  If you're a good skier I have no idea why you would choose it over Mad River Glen.

A foot of powder over bare ground is better than a foot of powder over a groomed surface or moguls.

Bump skiing really isn't that hard.  I suck, but that's because I skied bumps 2 out my 70 days last season.  Woods skiing is harder.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 15, 2008)

Skiing in the rain (drizzle, not downpour) is a great experience. Had some of best days under such conditions, no crowds, snow texture is nice.


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Bump skiing really isn't that hard.  I suck...



If it's not hard, why do you suck?


----------



## skidbump (Nov 15, 2008)

I am in the minority because
1. i ski 100+ days a yr
2.i ski with a black helmet with pink flowers and butterflys
3.i ski on pink k2 phat luvs
4. i ski in neon"only in spring"
5.My wife ski's 50+ days a yr
6.My wife lets me ski 100+ days a yr


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 15, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I'm not following. That is mine. Less about what you use and more about what you do.



Gotcha--my bad, I agree with you 100%


----------



## mondeo (Nov 15, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I suck, but that's because I skied bumps 2 out my 70 days last season.





Greg said:


> If it's not hard, why do you suck?



Apparently Greg is in the minority that thinks reading comprehension is overrated.


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 15, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> freakin CLITS!  you guys all need a bumper sticker that says "I'd rather be ass noodling"  :lol:



BAHA  Rather be ass noodling.  That is funny.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> If it's not hard, why do you suck?



Because I skied bumps at Mt. Snow with you guys, and one at MRG in April.  The rest of the year I was touring, skiing woods, or trying to perfect GSS goose stompin' method of GS turning small bumps.

This year though, it's going to be different.  I need to get into training mode for the Jan. Sundown comp.  Sure I would rather be skiing woods, but the fact that I'll able to talk trash for months to come if I beat the CLITS, will be well worth the effort.  


Though I'll probably wreck in the comp, come in last place, and get made fun of non-stop for the rest of the season.  That would be pretty hilarious.:lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Sugarbush is really over rated.  If you're a good skier I have no idea why you would choose it over Mansfield.



fixed


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 15, 2008)

- I like Stratton AND their faux base village 
- I ski in Pennsylvania most of the winter (don't really have a choice there) but enjoy it.
- For those who do ski in Pennsylvania, I prefer Jack Frost to Blue, Camelback or Sno


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 15, 2008)

Groomers are fun.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 15, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Way too much emphasis on gear.




hmm... agree 50% or maybe i should disagree 50%, not sure which way to go?

skis are overemphasized, boots are underemphasized. imo, boots are the most important gear especially when @ss noodling.


----------



## jarrodski (Nov 15, 2008)

got a couple... no need for sharp edges.  they just hang up.  
no need to buckle your boots, it just makes your feet tired..
.Boots can never have enough forward lean... its the friggin athletic stance... 
never enough flex (in any direction) don;t rely on plastic to make your skiing work... 

polypropelene socks are a waste of money, as are face warmers and ski gloves.  Gloves are readily available at hardware stores accross the country 

poles should never cost more than coffee


----------



## crank (Nov 15, 2008)

Cotton does not kill  and it makes for a really comforable base layer.

MRG is over rated.

Whiteface skis like a tilted ironing board and is boring.

Mt. Snow isn't worth the bother.

And yes, skiing in the rain does suck.


----------



## ozzy (Nov 15, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I think an early 1980's turn looks more elegant than a 2008 turn.  I submit an Ingmar Stenmark clip as my supporting evidence.



+1 there


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 15, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Skiing in the rain (drizzle, not downpour) is a great experience. Had some of best days under such conditions, no crowds, snow texture is nice.



I agree...I work in the rain, play golf in the rain, ghostride the whip in the rain..why not ski in the rain...


----------



## mondeo (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm in the minority of people who think their opinions are in the majority.


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 15, 2008)

I think this question really depends on the coast you ski on, and I agree with MattChuck that its not fair to ever really compare them. 

For the west (primarily Jackson):

Lift served is better than touring. 
Crowds at the resort are for the best. 
Heavier snow makes for a better powder day. 

- I work for the Four Seasons currently, and while crowds lead to long gondi lines and stupid questions, they are directly responsible for 50% of my income. That being said, if you know a mountain well, it is not a problem and touring for the majority of your ski day is not worth it for a couple runs of almost untracked powder. Here in Jackson theres always someone who has beat you to most of the goods. Sure there are some shots, but untracked the whole way down ... not happening. Also, while the "cowboy powder" as they call it here (think 1" moisture to 20 inches snow) makes for fun turns, the heavier stuff keeps you above most of the stuff down lower, while Ill almost always feel the "bottom" more on those truely light days. 

For the east (everywhere):

Crowds are the suck. 
Snowmaking is never "good" or "great", just a mere compromise for a lack of natural. 
Groomers are the best ski condition in the east. 

-Crowds, despite the benefits I mention above, suck back east. Theres a severe lack of acreage for the amount of people who ski on the east coast. Plus, its waaay cheaper to live in a ski town back east. In the west 10000 people over 2500 acres is better than 10000 over 250-500. You always here good snowmaking coverage being trumped, or how many snowguns they have, or "the best snowmaking in the east". Laaaame. Its never really that good, certainly never great, and comparing suck to other suck is like bragging about being a second team all-american...pointless. One good natural event will keep conditions strong for a week, while daily snowmaking creates icy, hard conditions no matter how you slice it. Even still, on 90% of days back east, groomers are the best option. 3-6" of powder on top of ice really isnt that great and Id rather they just groom it out. Plus, with thaws, ice events, et all, the backcountry and off-piste offerings usually are more work to get down than people make it out to be.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Nov 15, 2008)

Sugarbush is overated.
Wildcat is better than Mt. Snow


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 15, 2008)

Thinks Dust on crust is good conditions..dust on crust is a milimeter of snow in the Poconos..3 inches in Vermont..and less than 7 inches out west..and I enjoy it all..whenever I can look back and see my tracks it's a good thing..

Likes Thin and Crispy Pizza better than pan.

Dislikes full service gas stations in NJ would rather pay more to pump myself in PA or NY

When it's not ski season..enjoys lots and lots of heavy rain..

Has a thing for smart women

Doesn't care if a woman is a skier

Still wears Tevas on a regular basis..


----------



## 2knees (Nov 15, 2008)

trtaylor said:


> I'm not that skilled as a skier, but I've always thought your arms/hands/pole use is pretty darn good.




thank you.


----------



## skiing is life (Nov 15, 2008)

what is a  C.L.I. T ?


----------



## 2knees (Nov 15, 2008)

connecticut legit intense terrain (seeker)

Its actually C.L.I.T.S.  and it was started by hpd.

members of the clits are in no particular order;  Greg, bvibert, powhunter,mr.evil and myself.  I could add more but i feel they need to buy bump skis to be part of the inner circle.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 15, 2008)

2knees said:


> connecticut legit intense terrain (seeker)
> 
> *Its actually C.L.I.T.S.  and it was started by hpd.*
> 
> members of the clits are in no particular order;  Greg, bvibert, powhunter,mr.evil and myself.  I could add more but i feel they need to buy bump skis to be part of the inner circle.



I think you mean it was uncovered by hpd.:wink:


----------



## trtaylor (Nov 15, 2008)

skibum9995 said:


> Groomers are fun.



No surprise given your signature picture.


----------



## MadPadraic (Nov 15, 2008)

abc said:


> I got a few. And I'm 90% sure I'm in the 10% minority.
> 
> 1) I like Strattton more than Okemo
> 2) x-c skiing is more enjoyable than downhill skiing.
> 3) I will pay double to ski Easter weekend than half price for New Year's weekend (in reality, it cost twice as much to ski New Year weekend and half price for Easter)



I strongly agree with all three, but snowboarding is even better than XC.

I'll also throw these out:
(1) Incomes being comparable, I'd rather live in a city than a ski town.
(2) I want MRG to stay snowboard free (in the majority of AZ, but minority of AZ snowboarders).
(3) I prefer night skiing conditions to blue bird days.
(4) A ski train would double my number of weekend days.


----------



## MadPadraic (Nov 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I enjoy skiing in the rain..
> 
> 
> I'm excited about Xanadu



Totally agree.


----------



## severine (Nov 15, 2008)

2knees said:


> members of the clits are in no particular order;  Greg, bvibert, powhunter,mr.evil and myself.  I could add more but i feel they need to buy bump skis to be part of the inner circle.


I'm going to add MRGisevil to that list. She has Cabrawlers, too, and she skis bumps with you lads.  Did y'all buy your red jackets? 

Minority opinions:
*I prefer night skiing to bluebird day, too

I don't know...that's all I got right now.


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2008)

severine said:


> I prefer night skiing to bluebird day, too



You really gotta explain that one to me. I can get most of the other minority opinions, but I can't figure this one out at all.


----------



## severine (Nov 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> You really gotta explain that one to me. I can get most of the other minority opinions, but I can't figure this one out at all.


Snow conditions are more predictable at night, IMHO, than day. Much more likely to have variable conditions during the day which I don't find to be all that much fun (still learning, remember?). Also, generally speaking, there are less crowds at night. And it's easier for me to dress for consistently cold weather than cold...warm...cold...warm, whatever. Sunny days are tough for me layer wise. Lastly, I would guess 90% of the skiing I've done has been at night. It's what I'm used to and I enjoy it.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 15, 2008)

trtaylor said:


> I'm not that skilled as a skier, but I've always thought your arms/hands/pole use is pretty darn good.



Almost looks like we're making the same turn.


----------



## Phillycore (Nov 15, 2008)

I think driving a total of 780 miles roundtrip to ski Killington for 4 hours was worth it on Nov. 2nd

I consider GSS a friend

I suck at moguls


----------



## AMAC2233 (Nov 15, 2008)

...when you ski Loon pretty much exclusively, and don't mind the crowds/ know how to get around them.

When you ski mostly groomers; you like bumps, powder, trees etc. on occasion but are happy with fast, groomed trails for the most part


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 15, 2008)

I dislike listening to music while I'm skiing or even riding the lift even if I'm alone. I just like to hear the sounds of the ski area.


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Almost looks like we're making the same turn.



Guess we should make you an honorary CLIT then. 

Seriously, nice turns. No goose stompin' there by any means.


----------



## MadPadraic (Nov 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> You really gotta explain that [night skiing] one to me. I can get most of the other minority opinions, but I can't figure this one out at all.



There are two main things at work here. First, I hate sunburns, and dislike the feel of suntan lotion. Night skiing let's me avoid both. BB days tend to encourage sweating as well. Second, I personally have better depth perception under the lights than in low angle sunlight.

Those being said, this may all derive from having spent more time night skiing at Snoqualmie/Alpental than day skiing anywhere else. 


I'll throw one more minority view point out there: I only like bumps when there is fresh snow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 16, 2008)

I was put in the database at Blue mountain for fast skiing on Paradise.

When I see a ski patroller doing speed control on Paradise I get into a powerwedge turkey tuck and they don't bug me because I blend in with everybody else.

I like the Ski Patrol show on TruTv

I like Reality TV in general..

I like staying in hotels

I like the McRib sandwich

I have a laptop but it never sits on my lap

In fresh snow I don't like the bumps..too many snowsnakes underneath the fresh Poe..I like the edge of a bump run where it's smoother and less hitting bottom..


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I dislike listening to music while I'm skiing or even riding the lift even if I'm alone. I just like to hear the sounds of the ski area.



same

I often have a song in my head while skiing, but would NEVER ski with an ipod and I don't think others should be allowed to.  When I'm coming up on you on are narrow trail and say 'on your left'  you better be able to hear me over the last p diddy tune on your ipod.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 16, 2008)

MadPadraic said:


> There are two main things at work here. First, I hate sunburns, and dislike the feel of suntan lotion. Night skiing let's me avoid both.



Confess...  You're actually a vampire, right?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 16, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I dislike listening to music while I'm skiing or even riding the lift even if I'm alone. I just like to hear the sounds of the ski area.



+1 plus parents yelling at their kids with their cell phones or those stupid walkie-talkies.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 16, 2008)

Kids should not be allowed in a bar-room..ever..


----------



## Geoff (Nov 16, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> +1 plus parents yelling at their kids with their cell phones or those stupid walkie-talkies.



I own a couple of Motorola radios but I haven't used them in many years.  When I'm riding the lift and somebody has one making that endless noise, I always have the urge to grab it and toss it into the woods.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 16, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Almost looks like we're making the same turn.





Greg said:


> Guess we should make you an honorary CLIT then.
> 
> Seriously, nice turns. No goose stompin' there by any means.



Thanks. The reason I posted both pics is because Pat and I are almost mirror images in the turn angle, upper and lower body, where we’re looking, where our poles are, where are hands are and in the progression of the turn. To me that was quite a coincidence and would be hard to duplicate 2 shots like that if you where trying to do it on purpose.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 16, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Almost looks like we're making the same turn.



thats freakish.


----------



## MadPadraic (Nov 16, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Confess...  You're actually a vampire, right?



Damn, found out!  It's still safe to ride with me (just wear a necklace of garlic).


----------



## abc (Nov 16, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I dislike listening to music while I'm skiing or even riding the lift even if I'm alone. I just like to hear the sounds of the ski area.


Agree. Except it's not a minority view. Only a very vocal minority make listening to music while skiing seem like a majoriy.

Here's another of my own minority view: skiing in Thanksgiving is a waste of time and waste of ski base.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 16, 2008)

grilledsteezesandwich said:


> kids should not be allowed in a bar-room..ever..



+ 100!


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Nov 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm excited about Xanadu



Have you seen the size of Xanadu?  It's not that tall of a building.  I got to see it courtesy of AndyZee.


----------



## Marc (Nov 17, 2008)

I hold no minority views.  I strive for conformity.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Nov 17, 2008)

* Someone else using a cell phone on a chairlift or on the slopes doesn't bother me.

* Bromley should be talked about more than it is talked about.

* If I'm skiing alone, I prefer a slow ride on a double with one stranger over a quick ride on a quad with three strangers.

* I'd rather eat a fruit than a big hearty breakfast on a ski day.

* I don't get all the Killington bashing.


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> * Someone else using a cell phone on a chairlift or on the slopes doesn't bother me.



Ha! I love it. With you on this one...


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm excited about Xanadu



+1



MadPadraic said:


> (4) A ski train would double my number of weekend days.


+1



ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> * Someone else using a cell phone on a chairlift or on the slopes doesn't bother me.



+1

As for my own:

1) I don't believe in rushing to make first chair (NOTE: Powder days = exception). Crowds do suck, but skiing should never feel like work.
2) I don't mind missing time on the hill at the end of the day to drink with a good group of friends.
3) I don't mind missing time on the hill in the morning recovering from 2) above. Skiing w a hang over is not fun.
4) I also don't like skiing on bluebird days, until about March 15th or later. Glare, sunburn, etc aren't worth a darn if they don't come with soft, spring snow.
5) I hate day trips.
6) (perhaps paraphrasing others' opinions with this one) I think skiing before 80% of the mountain is open, early season, is a waste of time & money (unless you own Mt. property or live w/in 1 hr of resort and have a season pass).


----------



## noski (Nov 17, 2008)

I neither ski, nor snowboard. I do, however enjoy and appreciate Diplomatic Immunity on this and skimrv board.:wink:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2008)

jaywbigred said:


> 6) (perhaps paraphrasing others' opinions with this one) I think skiing before 80% of the mountain is open, early season, is a waste of time & money (unless you own Mt. property or live w/in 1 hr of resort and have a season pass).



You do realize with that kind of percentage requirement, it would mean you would not have skied two years ago until pretty much Valentine's Day?


I do bore easily when only a few WROD trails are open, unless there are some bumps to ski, but I always look at November and December as 'pre-season' ; get in a bit better shape, work the off season rust off, make sure I'm happy with my gear stock for the remainder of the season, etc. It's also typically a 1.5-2.5 hour drive for me to get anywhere open.

I won't pay full price though.


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 17, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> You do realize with that kind of percentage requirement, it would mean you would not have skied two years ago until pretty much Valentine's Day?



Well, I didn't say I would refuse to ski. I have routinely skied in December and parts of January while thinking "this is a waste of time and money," i.e., given budgetary and time restrictions, I'd rather spend both in April than in December.

Also, sometimes, when you have a good group trip planned, activities associated with items 2) and 3) on my list (read: good group of beer drinkers ready to make the best of the weekend despite the lack of terrain) change my attitude. 

Also, last year I was at Mt. Snow for demo day (sometime in mid december i believe) and conditions were great, though I cannot recall the exact % of terrain that was open; I actually had to cut the trip short because I had an un-missable family obligation on the Monday, and there was a substantial storm coming in...don't remember what happened, but wasn't December 2007 a banner month in a banner year for snow???

http://forums.alpinezone.com/21922-...007-national-snowpack.html?highlight=december

I can't remember as far back as 2006, but my best guess was that was the year we went to White Face for MLK weekend, and we had 2 days of redic. cold and wind and 1.5 days of redic. warmth and rain. I do believe they had 80% or better open though...could be wrong.


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 17, 2008)

I like this thread... gives you a chance post your most stubborn and opinionated thoughts on skiing... in addition it's great too because with the "minority" stipulation it forces you to think of some self-thought-out stereotype for the demographic of the board and choose your personal select "elitist" opinions you'd like to throw at the forum convention... 

...so cool, another chance to passive-aggressively show everyone that I'm different and better at the same time  

Having said that:

-I enjoy working my uphill and downhill muscles during ski season
-I'd rather ski in a place a handful see a handful of times v skiing in a place seen by a barrelful skiing a barrelful of times
-Lift skiing is great and fun (all skiing downhill is fun, regardless of method of up)... but it is mostly great practice for skiing in the terrain where you can't screw up




MadPadraic said:


> Those being said, this may all derive from having spent more time night skiing at Snoqualmie/Alpental than day skiing anywhere else.


Awesome, I got my pass and will be doing a lot of just that this season.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 17, 2008)

I really do not like spring skiing. Below freezing is better - not much below but below. Say 25-30 degrees with sunshine.

I'd rather ski Tuck's in late March than in April/May. 

This may be because I have only skied out West 10 times (Utah and Colorado - Tahoe this coming Feb) and the East 10000 but I have had better powder days in the East. I will still go out West hoping to get an epic day but haven't been lucky yet.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I like the McRib sandwich



They didn't bring the McRib back in Jersey but I had one last week in the Houston airport, man it was good, it had been years.

That said here are some of my things.

I'll ski any ski area no matter how small.
I like to ski any conditions including rain, and any temperature range.
I'm also excited about Xanadu.
I like groomers.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2008)

Tyrolean_skier said:


> Have you seen the size of Xanadu?  It's not that tall of a building.  I got to see it courtesy of AndyZee.



Better than the summer alternative of not skiing..


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 17, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> * Bromley should be talked about more than it is talked about.



Bromley is great, that's where I learned to ski and it's the first place my son skied.  Also the first chairlift he rode was the East Meadow double last season.


----------



## MadPadraic (Nov 17, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Awesome, I got my pass and will be doing a lot of just that this season.



Well Alpental should help with your back country cravings.  Summit West should mostly be ignored in favor of alphental or summit central (except West has the best bar with tasty calzones).  This info is, of course, out of date.


----------



## JD (Nov 18, 2008)

Prolly everything.  Easier to list the thing(s) I have in common with most people.  
They are that I love winter, love weather, love skiing, and spend too much time on AZ.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 18, 2008)

JD said:


> Prolly everything.  Easier to list the thing(s) I have in common with most people.
> They are that I love winter, love weather, love skiing, and spend too much time on AZ.




I have a Love/Hate relationship with weather . . .


----------



## JD (Nov 18, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> I have a Love/Hate relationship with weather . . .



Diversify you activities....no reason to hate on what you can't control....and there's always something to do...


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 18, 2008)

JD said:


> Diversify you activities....no reason to hate on what you can't control....and there's always something to do...



No way . . . I only hate what I can't control . . . What's the use of hating something you can control?  You could just change it, and you wouldn't hate it any longer . . .


----------



## kingdom-tele (Nov 18, 2008)

I haven't purchased ski related gear in over three years

I would rather hike half a day for one ride down in untouched powder

I have no problem showing strangers "stashes" as long as they had they had a good time


----------



## JD (Nov 18, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> No way . . . I only hate what I can't control . . . What's the use of hating something you can control?  You could just change it, and you wouldn't hate it any longer . . .



yea.  Then you just get excited for storms, and MTB while you wait.


----------



## skiing is life (Nov 18, 2008)

realizing this from my most recent thread. I think the 06-07 season sucked. apart from the valetines day storm and the april snowstorm, i think it was one of the worst winters ive lived through. accually the worst was when i lived in england. Everybody got boners when a dusting was on the ground and school was cancelled.


----------



## KingM (Nov 18, 2008)

skiing is life said:


> realizing this from my most recent thread. I think the 06-07 season sucked. apart from the valetines day storm and the april snowstorm, i think it was one of the worst winters ive lived through. accually the worst was when i lived in england. Everybody got boners when a dusting was on the ground and school was cancelled.



From a skiing standpoint, I did pretty well. As a business owner, it sucked. Sure, we had wonderful snow from February on, but you can't save your inventory in December and January when you own an inn and in April, not many people come skiing anyway.


----------



## SLyardsale (Nov 18, 2008)

> Hello SLyardsale! It appears that you have not posted on our forums in some time. *Why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member*?



Yes, I believe I will. Thanks:

Sugarloaf/USA is too close to NY/NJ - too many joeys there on weekends.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 18, 2008)

SLyardsale said:


> Yes, I believe I will. Thanks:
> 
> Sugarloaf/USA is too close to NY/NJ - too many joeys there on weekends.



If ya don't want folks from NY/NJ then stop calling it Sugarloaf/*USA.*. You do know NY/NJ is part of the USA, right?


----------



## abc (Nov 18, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> No way . . . I only hate what I can't control . . . What's the use of hating something you can control?  You could just change it, and you wouldn't hate it any longer . . .


You're only half way there then. 

Change what you _*can *_control to your liking. 

Change yourself to take advantage of what you _*can't*_. 

Instead of complaining about the rain, whitewater kayak! Every drop of water that's not frozen (or every drop that thaw) are "liquid gold"!!! 

My only problem? I no longer have an "off-season", and my batered body gets no rest! So I can't afford any injuries (not that I ever could, really. but it's worse now)


----------



## JD (Nov 19, 2008)

abc said:


> You're only half way there then.
> 
> Change what you _*can *_control to your liking.
> 
> ...



Amen.  I'm in the minority because I get as excited about big rain events as much as I do about big snow events....And because I love spring for snow melt, not snow sports.


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 19, 2008)

I assume I am in the minority in that I don't feel compelled to drive three hours to do laps on one or two open trails on opening day


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

WWF-VT said:


> I assume I am in the minority in that I don't feel compelled to drive three hours to do laps on one or two open trails on opening day



3 hours is nothing..I drove 6 hours each way...12 hours total..for 4 hours at Killington on November 2nd..


----------



## icedtea (Nov 19, 2008)

why just 4 hours?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

icedtea said:


> why just 4 hours?



I skied from 9:45AM-1:45PM...by then I had my fill..and was ready to drive home..I like to ease into the season..the old GSS was a bell to bell guy everyday but when the light gets flat and I'm not as fresh..I cash in my chips for another day..


----------



## icedtea (Nov 19, 2008)

take a lunch break, grab a coffee and get back at it. it got real good late when the were blasting the snow guns down to the k1.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

icedtea said:


> take a lunch break, grab a coffee and get back at it. it got real good late when the were blasting the snow guns down to the k1.



Opening day at Killington..I just wanted to get errr-done..I didn't even want to wait 3 minutes at the top for other AZers..it's different when I'm on a ski trip and staying overnight but when it's a Sunday with a 330 mile drive ahead..getting in..making alot of runs with no breaks..and then leaving is how I like to do it..I'm probably in the Minority..lol

On my first day of any trip to Jackson Hole..I make myself take the 3PM bus back to town instead of the 4:30PM bus..because I don't want to burnout on the first day..Out   there I usually take a lunch break for about 20 minutes or so around 11:00AM right when they put the lunch food out..fresh food..window seats available and as I'm leaving the masses arrive and the slopes are empty..

I don't understand people who prefer the last hour of the day to the first hour of the day..first chair is way better than last chair..unless it's dumping at the end of the day.

I like to go night skiing..most people write it off because it's icy, cold, poor visibility..whatever//

I take my skiing alot more seriously than my work..Missing out on untracked powder is worse than losing an order to a competitor,.

I don't find ski area food to be that horribly priced..it's much worse at movie theaters and sporting events..and at most places..they have Chili which is filling and you can take lots of cracker packets..and free water.  

I feel like since we're almost in 2009..more lifts should be high speed..

I'd rather ski 30,000 vert in 3 hours than in 6 hours..

When I go skiing I still think about my work and home life..it's never been an escape for me..just part of my life..


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 19, 2008)

WWF-VT said:


> I assume I am in the minority in that I don't feel compelled to drive three hours to do laps on one or two open trails on opening day


 
Count me in that minority!


----------



## kingdom-tele (Nov 19, 2008)

DAMN!  you guys are insane

I wouldn't drive 20 minutes to ski two trails


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

kingdom-tele said:


> DAMN!  you guys are insane
> 
> I wouldn't drive 20 minutes to ski two trails



If you're not out skiing the WROD..than what do you do???  I waited all summer..opening day I want to ski..


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 3 hours is nothing..I drove 6 hours each way...12 hours total..for 4 hours at Killington on November 2nd..



Wow!  You said I was dedicated when I posted that I drove 3 1/2 hours each way to ski Mt. Snow for 4 hours twice last season, but that is dedication.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Wow!  You said I was dedicated when I posted that I drove 3 1/2 hours each way to ski Mt. Snow for 4 hours twice last season, but that is dedication.




Dedication was driving 35 hours to Montana just to ski..


----------



## SLyardsale (Nov 19, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> If ya don't want folks from NY/NJ then stop calling it Sugarloaf/*USA.*. You do know NY/NJ is part of the USA, right?



My mistake - as a resort observer you know that the USA was dropped by Boyne last year.  Perhaps it has taken a while to catch on as I still see too many empire & garden state tags in the valley..;-)


----------



## MadPadraic (Nov 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I don't understand people who prefer the last hour of the day to the first hour of the day..first chair is way better than last chair..unless it's dumping at the end of the day.



Less crowded, often softer, and the surface has more character.

If it is an either or thing, then the sleep is welcome.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 19, 2008)

skiing is life said:


> realizing this from my most recent thread. I think the 06-07 season sucked. apart from the valetines day storm and the april snowstorm



it sucked until valentines day...but after that it was one of the best springs I've ever had in the east.  Not sure about western NE but Maine was getting dumped on every other week, usually on a friday, from Valentines Day until Friday, April 13th...at least a foot in every storm...I was working in Bethel and I had a 6" rule in the office...I was either late, took the whole day off or left at lunchtime every other friday...and saturdays in the trees were suuweeet.  The only year I've had snow last longer in my yard in Bridgton (full southern exposure) was last winter.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Nov 20, 2008)

Hunt


----------

